# "macro" lens maybe?



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

HI all you knowledgeable folks!
still trying to get my head around "depth of field" "f-stops" & the like with my canon 40D but can't seem to be able to get good close up's of bugs & flowers (I know )but have found this but still looking for better prices,but will this do the job please?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

That is a superb lens, it is widely thought of as one of the best macro lenses around! Very sharp images!

Pretty fair price too!


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

cheers m8y will this let me take really very close shots with good detail?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

yup:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tags/tamronsp90mmf2811macro/

have a look here^


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

As said, it's apparently very good, I plumped for this but picked up a mint, boxed s/h example for about £320.
The Canon lens is really quite heavy, and even with the mirror locked up and remote release it's possible to get camera shake at exposures >1sec. The Tamron will hopefully be a bit lighter, and less prone to it.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

to get good sharp macro imgaes you MUST have a rock solid tripod and a remote shutter release, as the slightest vibration will destroy the shot.

If you havent got those already then spend some £ on getting that right before the lens 

I have heard that is a great lens as well. I have the Sigma 105mm f2.8 and here are a couple of my fave images from it


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

I use a set of Kenko extension tubes with my Canon 50mm f1.4. I picked up the set on eBay for £50 - there are no issues since there is no glass in them. I find them fantastic - a great step into macro photography without having to buy an expensive dedicated lens.



















See here for more details:

http://www.davidgowenlock.co.uk/content/view/23/14/

Dave


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

i got a pretty good macro lens from my GF when i bought my Olympus e410.

Only used it a couple of time, must take more pictures to justify costs..eeek!

will try for competition....just take a picture of my dad with his wallet in his hands....a wealth of emotions go through his face at that point. lol


----------

